# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Evolutions du club > Ressources humaines >  [paissad] Modrateur Unix/Linux

## DRH

paissad, vient d'intgrer l'quipe de modration pour donner un coup de main sur les   forums Unix/Linux.

Flicitations et bon courage. ::ccool::

----------

